

Influential Programming Languages, Part 4: Lisp - rbanffy
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1671639

======
aidenn0
My favorite quote from that series is from the one on smalltalk:

"Ruby, for example, was intended to marry Smalltalk semantics with Perl
syntax. Why anyone thought this was a good idea is unclear."

------
onteria
Wow, splitting this up 8 pages was really unnecessary. If you view this I
think it's best to click the print view, as the article really isn't that
long.

~~~
rbanffy
That's one way to increase page-views. In fact, I would consider building this
into the CMS. If pages per visit is below the goal, adjust the page break
factor to create more pages. If the server is under load, make it generate
less pages. If the user has a history of not clicking "next page", make his
web experience show less pages per article.

There is a lot of fun stuff that can be done with these idea.

~~~
Detrus
Yea, like getting rid of refreshes and swapping content, counting that as a
pageview. Or measuring if user is gradually scrolling, as you'd have to for
reading. Or swapping display ads and counting that as impressions, which is
what they really want.

Whatever they do, the UI can be a lot smoother.

